# 2002 Hells Bay Marquesa w/ 2013 Yamaha 90 2stroke



## ABoykin (Feb 22, 2015)

View attachment 4822
View attachment 4823
View attachment 4189
View attachment 4190
View attachment 4191
View attachment 3692
This is my personal skiff I've had for a while now, it took quite a few years to find her. It is a 2002 Hells Bay Marquesa with a Yamaha 90hp 2stroke. The motor was manufactured in 2008 and purchased brand new in 2013. There was a Yamaha dealer in Texas who bought a lot of the remaining new 90 Yamaha 2strokes when Yamaha discontinued them in 2008/2009, this is where my motor came from.

*Features:*
Sea-mist green hull/ Cream deck
Black poling platform
Fly line toe rails
Black rub rail, console grab handles and rod holders
Factory plumbed livewell with 2 pumps
Blue Point TM mount w/ minn kota


Thank you,
Ashton Boykin
Offshore Plastics Inc.
www.Offshoreplastics.com


----------



## ABoykin (Feb 22, 2015)

View attachment 4825
View attachment 3694
View attachment 4824


----------



## privateer (Dec 6, 2013)

Beautiful Skiff ABoykin.
Glad you decided to keep it.
Good talking to you the other night.


----------



## FMH (Aug 24, 2015)

That's an awesome skiff. Would you happen to know if that dealer has any more of those 90 two strokes left? I'd like to get one and have it when it's time to repower. What's the dealer's name?


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

IF there are any of the 2-stroke 70s or 90s NIB left, I bet they are getting real valuable. It was stupid for Yamaha to stop making those. I realize it is due to environmental regs from the EPA which is really unfortunate but seems like some manufacturer should be able to make a real clean 2-stroke in the mid-range where they are needed for these light skiffs. Heard about lower unit problems with the Evinrudes but they are the only manufacturer offering a 2-stroke in the requisite HP range.


----------



## westsidefly (Aug 15, 2014)

commtrd said:


> IF there are any of the 2-stroke 70s or 90s NIB left, I bet they are getting real valuable. It was stupid for Yamaha to stop making those. I realize it is due to environmental regs from the EPA which is really unfortunate but seems like some manufacturer should be able to make a real clean 2-stroke in the mid-range where they are needed for these light skiffs. Heard about lower unit problems with the Evinrudes but they are the only manufacturer offering a 2-stroke in the requisite HP range.


It's not NIB but it looks to be in good shape, reasonably priced too. Posted a month ago...

http://www.microskiff.com/threads/yamaha-90-2-stroke-2001.41819/


----------



## ABoykin (Feb 22, 2015)

privateer said:


> Beautiful Skiff ABoykin.
> Glad you decided to keep it.
> Good talking to you the other night.


Thanks Allen! Let me know next time you come back to visit Pensacola, I might be right around the corner from you chasing tarpon along the beach.




FMH said:


> That's an awesome skiff. Would you happen to know if that dealer has any more of those 90 two strokes left? I'd like to get one and have it when it's time to repower. What's the dealer's name?


Thanks, I think they don't have any more but I left a message at the dealer in Texas today. Shoot me a text message or give me a call and I will give you the info I have on the dealer. I will also post an update on here after I find out if they have any more in case anyone else is looking for one.

Thank you,
Ashton Boykin
Offshore Plastics Inc.
251-454-5418


----------



## FMH (Aug 24, 2015)

commtrd said:


> IF there are any of the 2-stroke 70s or 90s NIB left, I bet they are getting real valuable. It was stupid for Yamaha to stop making those. I realize it is due to environmental regs from the EPA which is really unfortunate but seems like some manufacturer should be able to make a real clean 2-stroke in the mid-range where they are needed for these light skiffs. Heard about lower unit problems with the Evinrudes but they are the only manufacturer offering a 2-stroke in the requisite HP range.


So


ABoykin said:


> Thanks Allen! Let me know next time you come back to visit Pensacola, I might be right around the corner from you chasing tarpon along the beach.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ABoykin said:


> Thanks Allen! Let me know next time you come back to visit Pensacola, I might be right around the corner from you chasing tarpon along the beach.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ABoykin said:


> Thanks Allen! Let me know next time you come back to visit Pensacola, I might be right around the corner from you chasing tarpon along the beach.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. Would be very interested to know if they have any left.


----------



## robt (Jul 21, 2013)

Killer Marquesa, seamist for life!


----------



## Redfish35 (Nov 11, 2012)

I've got a clean 2 stroke yamaha 70, 2005 model for sale. HMU if youre interested.


----------



## ABoykin (Feb 22, 2015)

FMH, I was able to talk to the dealer in Texas and they are sold out.

Redfish35, cool someone might be interested, make sure u put your motor in the classifieds section.


----------



## ABoykin (Feb 22, 2015)

robt said:


> Killer Marquesa, seamist for life!


Thanks man! I couldn't imagine her any other color! I LOVE the seamist.


----------



## FMH (Aug 24, 2015)

ABoykin said:


> FMH, I was able to talk to the dealer in Texas and they are sold out.
> 
> Redfish35, cool someone might be interested, make sure u put your motor in the classifieds section.


Thankyou


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

BTW, Yamaha didn't stop making those, they are sold all over the world, just not in the land of the free...


----------



## ABoykin (Feb 22, 2015)

Yup I was working at our local Maverick/Hewes dealer around 2008 when Yamaha discontinued them in the U.S.


----------



## Preston904 (Sep 9, 2016)

did they only discontinue the 50-90's in 09? I know there are 2010 25's around


----------



## Redfish203 (Jul 9, 2016)

I ordered my EC Lostmen in 2009 and my motor is 2stroke yamadog 50. I was told I got one of the last 2 strokes available. I love that motor, it has good torque and is light, I would love to replace it with same when it dies. If someone could figure out how to get these from Mexico we would be in business.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Well if evinrude can figure out how to make a 2 stroke that passes current environmental regs, why then can't Yamaha, Mercury, Suzuki, Tohatsu make a 2 stroke that passes? Which then implies we should all be running Evinrude 2 stroke outboards for the lightest weight and most power output? Maybe the problem is a gov that is totally out of control and not the outboards...


----------



## Preston904 (Sep 9, 2016)

commtrd said:


> Well if evinrude can figure out how to make a 2 stroke that passes current environmental regs, why then can't Yamaha, Mercury, Suzuki, Tohatsu make a 2 stroke that passes? Which then implies we should all be running Evinrude 2 stroke outboards for the lightest weight and most power output? Maybe the problem is a gov that is totally out of control and not the outboards...


Actually the evinrudes aren't that light at all. About the same as the four strokes and more in some cases. The G2 in 150 is almost 500 lbs where the merc 4 stroke is 450lbd


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

commtrd said:


> Well if evinrude can figure out how to make a 2 stroke that passes current environmental regs, why then can't Yamaha, Mercury, Suzuki, Tohatsu make a 2 stroke that passes? Which then implies we should all be running Evinrude 2 stroke outboards for the lightest weight and most power output? *Maybe the problem is a gov that is totally out of control and not the outboards...*


How do you work a Government Conspiracy Theory into a thread about a guys Marquesa?

You have engine manufacturers from US, Canada and Japan and they're all selling motors in the US - so where and who is the out of control government?

Sorry to the OP for the derail...great looking Marquesa!


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Work in refineries and petrochemical plants with process control analytics long enough and it is very obvious that it IS NOT A CONSPIRACY THEORY. You guys have no clue what is coming.


----------



## ABoykin (Feb 22, 2015)

Net 30 said:


> great looking Marquesa!


Thanks man! I just posted a few more pictures.



As for the 2stroke debate, I'm staying out of that discussion! But y'all can feel free to carry on I think its interesting!


----------



## Flatsaholic (Apr 28, 2016)

Do you like that trolling motor mount better then the puck? and where do you find it?


----------



## ABoykin (Feb 22, 2015)

Flatsaholic said:


> Do you like that trolling motor mount better then the puck? and where do you find it?


Hey its the Blue Point trolling motor mount. I think you can order one straight from Blue Point. Most guys these days use the puck so you can mount an I-Pilot if you want to. This Blue Point mount is very similar to the mount that Birdsall makes as well. It works out fine for me and does great with the Minn Kota.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

More complete combustion outboard engines or any fuel burning engines for that matter are a good thing. Everyone benefits from cleaner air. I like the new 4S.


----------



## ABoykin (Feb 22, 2015)

sjrobin said:


> More complete combustion outboard engines or any fuel burning engines for that matter are a good thing. Everyone benefits from cleaner air. I like the new 4S.


Cool that's great, I'm glad you like your 4stroke. That probably fits your needs perfect on your boat. Everyone is different, and not all hulls were originally designed for 4strokes. I have the new inline 4 Yamaha F200 on my Kenner 23 bay boat, a Yamaha F250 on my 22' Blackjack and a Yamaha F50 on a custom skiff. I have many years of experience in the sales and rigging of large offshore center consoles here on the Gulf Coast. I have worked in the marine industry my entire life. The new 4s technology is awesome, but like I said, not every hull was intended for them.

I came very close to putting a new F70 on my Marquesa and I still think that would be an awesome setup! But I decided to go with the motor that was originally intended for my hull, a 2stroke 90. It was a better fit for me and I was able to keep everything 100% original on this 2002 Marquesa.

There's a guy with a F60 on his Marquesa in the Bahamas, he doesn't have to run far (he's normally bone fishing within sight of his house) and it works out perfect for him, to each his own!!


----------



## ABoykin (Feb 22, 2015)

View attachment 4212


clip of 2002 original Marquesa brochure.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

I agree Boykin. The F60 is my first 4S, so I have been polluting the air for the previous 45 years of my saltwater life. But our needs and requirements change, and so should boat and auto designs. There is another thread here where we talked about heavier 4S engines on super light skiffs not designed for the heavy load on the transom. Chris Morejohn and Hal Chittum contributed to the discussion here. The heavier engines make all the skiffs less versatile, including the one I use now. I do like the quiet running and much further range of the F60.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

ABoykin said:


> View attachment 3694
> 1 more pic


Very nice! I didn't see the standard Hell's Bay gas gauge in the picture of the front hatch?


----------



## ABoykin (Feb 22, 2015)

DBStoots said:


> Very nice! I didn't see the standard Hell's Bay gas gauge in the picture of the front hatch?


Thanks! Don't worry I still have it, it still works perfect too by the way.


----------



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

That is a beautiful boat!

Love the Command Link gauge covers you make too!

M-


----------



## ABoykin (Feb 22, 2015)

mwong61 said:


> That is a beautiful boat!
> 
> Love the Command Link gauge covers you make too!
> 
> M-



Thank you! That is very much appreciated, it has been super cool to get reviews back from guys who like the product!


----------



## ABoykin (Feb 22, 2015)

Got my new Powertech prop in last week! I'm running the NRS3R15PYM90, ported 5/16. If anyone else has an original Marquesa and is curious about prop selection, I would highly recommend the NRS. It has given me the perfect amount of bow lift and allows you to really trim her out, night and day difference from the old prop!


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

ABoykin said:


> Got my new Powertech prop in last week! I'm running the NRS3R15PYM90, ported 5/16. If anyone else has an original Marquesa and is curious about prop selection, I would highly recommend the NRS. It has given me the perfect amount of bow lift and allows you to really trim her out, night and day difference from the old prop!


What was the old prop?

Got the same setup.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

Are you hitting 50mph, as advertised in the old HB marketing materials?


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

not2shabby said:


> Are you hitting 50mph, as advertised in the old HB marketing materials?


If mine was rigged the same as the old HB marketing materials it is likely it would. I have a minn kota, a powerpole and other miscilaneous junk on board however.


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

Im using a Powertech SCD3 17" pitch prop.

With only me, 20gal gas, loaded with the kota, powerpole Im seeing max 5300 rpm and 35knots (40mph).


----------

